# Mask-fest 2010! Horrorhound weekend, indianapolis, march 27-29!



## HMAEA (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Gang,

Great forum you have here! I just wanted to let all of you haunters know about a show that you may have never heard of. The show is called *MASK-FEST* and it's being held at *HORRORHOUND WEEKEND - INDIANAPOLIS, MARCH-27-29*.

*MASK-FEST* is a celebration of the artistry of *MASKS, PROPS MAKEUP, MONSTERS, MODELS and MORE*!

At *MASK-FEST* you'll be able to find masks and props to use in your haunt, that won't be found at any other trade show in the country! You'll also be able to meet some of *top Hollywood makeup and fx artists* working today!

The best part of *MASK-FEST* is that you don't have to bother with badges, licenses, etc., to get in. EVERYONE'S INVITED!

For all information on MASK-FEST 2010, please visit us at http://WWW.MASKFEST.COM


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've promoted this event elsewhere as it looks like it's shaping up to be a terrific weekend. I am still considering attending.


----------



## HMAEA (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for your support, Johnny! My original post has a misprint on the dates of the show. The show is MARCH 27-29. I hope I get to meet as many Hauntforum.com members at the show as possible  !

Take care,

E.A.

http://www.maskfest.com


----------

